# Unit I made/ sprayed



## Ranger72 (Jul 3, 2010)

Here is a unit I made recently. I am a VERY amateur woodworker. I made it from 3/4 MDF. As for the paint: First sprayed it with Fresh Start via HVLP. The finish coats are Aura satin sprayed via HVLP. (1.4 tip)


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Very nice!

You can spray Aura with an HVLP?

Thought it was too thick?


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Rcon said:


> Very nice!
> 
> You can spray Aura with an HVLP?
> 
> Thought it was too thick?



You can spray anything with an hvlp, I'm surprised it was with a 1.4 though!

Great looking work :thumbup:


----------



## Ranger72 (Jul 3, 2010)

It is thick, but as many people will tell you not to thin, you can. Just use clean water. I thinned it with approximately 15% water. I also wasn't using a turbine, instead it was a cup gun connected to my 25 gallon compressor.

Yeah, the gun is just a cheapy automotive type gun from Ebay. I prefer it to many other guns believe it or not. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks cool man


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice work  Did you sand between coats? Im curious being that it was latex if it raised the grain too much. Fresh Start is pretty good about not raising grain.


----------



## Ranger72 (Jul 3, 2010)

I lightly sanded between coats, but it didn't really fuzz much.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I did cabinets all last week at my friends body shop as he had a gap in spraying and I could get in there and use it. Didn't bring the camera or I would have made a pic thread.

Did 20+ units in black and they were MDF as well, forgot what a pita sanding those raised panels and ends are. I primed with oil and finished with lacquer. 

Nice work on the what ever that is? I like that red, and I am a huge fan of Spiderman.


----------



## Ranger72 (Jul 3, 2010)

haha, thanks it is actually something i made for myself/ not a customer. It is a wall unit for my step-son's TV/ Playstation.

I actually just finished spraying a dresser (again for personal use) for my unborn son's nursery. I'll take pictures of it after I paint the knobs. Again, HVLP and Aura satin. Thanks for the kind words guys.


----------



## Ranger72 (Jul 3, 2010)

I sprayed that dresser this weekend. This is for my unborn son's nursery which, as you can see, is not yet finished. I still have to stencil in a billion 1/8" poka (sp) dots. Ignore the room guys, everything is a mess. You know how it is when it's yours. haha

I sprayed it with a HVLP (1.4mm tip) gun off my 25 gallon compressor. I used Aura satin right on the bare wood. I am hoping with age the knots will lightly bleed through. (I love the look, we are very country):



















Thanks for looking.


----------

